# Can you identify this piece of music?



## allegra (Oct 23, 2013)

I have this small midi file of a piano reduction of an orchestral work and cannot for the life of me work out what it is.

Anyone recognise it?

Regards


----------



## allegra (Oct 23, 2013)

There's a rough score.


----------

